
Ask HN: How to prove that I have been hacked? - siska
My IP address has been blocked by some websites in these 4 days. I did not do anything illegal or post any illegal or provoking comments. I also feel that I have been hacked, everybody can see my activities with or without Internet connection.<p>What should I do to at least provide evidences that I am being hacked?
======
dewey
Have you played around with running a Tor node in the past? Some websites have
block lists that automatically block known Tor IPs and it's possible that you
ended up on a list like that.

~~~
siska
I never play with tor node.

